# Retrofit Adjustable Armrest



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

Guys,

I am really missing this feature. I'm 6-1 and armrest is way too low. Is there any way to retrofit a height adjustable armrest which seemingly everyone else all around the world has except for NA market Tiguans?


And, happy new year! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Always VW (Aug 10, 2004)

*adjustable armrest*

Again that's a feature VW left out. Makes drying long distances more comfortable


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm thinking whether I should order an armrest from Europe and try to make it work. I'm afraid though as this thing is structurally supported and might just not fit to the console we have. I'll be then wasting $300...


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I think there was another post regarding this, you have to get both the arm rest and the European console (which bonus better cup holder).


----------



## myelumia (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm 6'4 and I lowered the seat to the bottom and it works OK for me. I'd prefer if it wasn't sloping downward, but I just drove 8 hours yesterday and no problems.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

theACN said:


> I'm thinking whether I should order an armrest from Europe and try to make it work. I'm afraid though as this thing is structurally supported and might just not fit to the console we have. I'll be then wasting $300...


Yes you need the console as well. I have one for sale in the classifieds section. I bought this and realized I had the wrong console part for my car as I also wanted to retrofit the Qi wireless charging. The one I have for sale is exactly the same as the one I ultimately used, but already had the oem cutout for the oem Qi charger.


----------



## Always VW (Aug 10, 2004)

*retrofit euro consol and armrest*

Wear do I find the site to purchase the euro consol


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

pillpusher84 said:


> Yes you need the console as well. I have one for sale in the classifieds section. I bought this and realized I had the wrong console part for my car as I also wanted to retrofit the Qi wireless charging. The one I have for sale is exactly the same as the one I ultimately used, but already had the oem cutout for the oem Qi charger.


Pillpusher, do you have any photos of the new armrest installed? Is it height and forward adjustable like the one in the Gen1 Tiguan, and more importantly does it make the armrest useful for the driver now?

thanks!


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

Bringing this back. Does anyone have the PN's for the console + armrest? Not having the ability to lock it at different angles or slide it out for more length is killing me.

I found some PN's in another post, but no one seems to have actual pictures of this modification or the full part number list for console + arm rest.

PN's I found: (I believe this is just for the arm rest, not console.)

Part number is 5TA864207B plus a three-letter suffix that shows color/fabric options.

AMK - cloth - titan black/swing

ICE - leatherette - titan black

LBL - leatherette - storm grey/london grey

AEJ - leatherette - titan black/swing


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

ECStuning...are you listening?

In the meantime, I have a 4 inch thick, foam yoga-block that might help :laugh:


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

CtTigSEL said:


> Pillpusher, do you have any photos of the new armrest installed? Is it height and forward adjustable like the one in the Gen1 Tiguan, and more importantly does it make the armrest useful for the driver now?
> 
> thanks!


Yes, both the armrest and console are required. It works exactly like gen1 and makes the vehicle much more comfortable to drive.

Console: 5NN863241B82V
Armrest: 5TA864207DICE


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

pillpusher84 said:


> Yes, both the armrest and console are required. It works exactly like gen1 and makes the vehicle much more comfortable to drive.
> 
> I will upload images of both installed later today once I upload and host the images to be able to post here



Do you have the part numbers for both?

Much appreciated. I miss my previous Tiguan with that. Can’t believe they removed it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

doofoo said:


> Do you have the part numbers for both?
> 
> Much appreciated. I miss my previous Tiguan with that. Can’t believe they removed it.
> 
> ...


Console: 5NN863241B82V
Armrest: 5TA864207DICE

UPDATED POST ABOVE WITH PART #S AND PHOTOS


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

I have used www.oemvwshop.com in the past with good experience.

Their shipping isn't accurate for DHL shipping, but the rate quoted will be standard 3-4 week shipping from Bratislava, Slovakia. The whole set shipped should run around $610 USD.

I ultimately bought the armrest itself while in Germany at a local VW dealership in Stuttgart, but got the part home only later to realize the console was also needed.

https://www.oemvwshop.com/5nn863241...black-volkswagen-tiguan-allspace-5n-p1544463/

https://www.oemvwshop.com/5ta864207d-ice-armrest-titan-black-p1513822/


I still have my brand new 2018 Tiguan SEL-P USA-spec console and leather armrest in case someone wants to buy those


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

pillpusher84 said:


> I have used www.oemvwshop.com in the past with good experience.
> 
> Their shipping isn't accurate for DHL shipping, but the rate quoted will be standard 3-4 week shipping from Bratislava, Slovakia. The whole set shipped should run around $610 USD.
> 
> ...


Awesome info and it's exactly what I want. Little spendy but honestly worth it IMO for the long drives.

How was the install? ** Edited, saw the pictures of the console **


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

Does the center console also come with the extra buttons like auto hold? Are you able to get that to work?


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

You might check out this auto recycler where mine came from: https://www.autoham.nl/


----------



## ean (Jul 26, 2007)

pillpusher84 said:


> Yes, both the armrest and console are required. It works exactly like gen1 and makes the vehicle much more comfortable to drive.
> 
> Console: 5NN863241B82V
> Armrest: 5TA864207DICE


Do you have any photos of the install or what did you reference to know how to disassemble the console? Thanks!


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

I just found this video of a center console removal and replace. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6CDmwBddjw


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Would love to do this retrofit; thanks so much for the post(!), but it's a bit expensive for my leased Tiguan. :|

Instead of attaching something not atheistically pleasing to the top of the armrest...

Has anyone attached anything to the bottom of it, so the arm rest sits higher when lowered against the cubby box below it?

Anything recommended for me to glue to the front left and right edge of the underside of the armrest?

Raising it an inch would do wonders, and wouldn't look / would be unnoticeable bad if done right.

Thanks!


----------



## poady (Dec 16, 2020)

Any chance I can revive this thread?

I just purchased a 2020 US Tiguan, and am interested in the multi piece Euro replacement. Just wondering if anyone has thoughts or photos of a completed swap.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I got mine on eBay, the seller was first-autoteile, they have one up right now, but you'd have to see if you can pull out the plastic cover blocking the USB on the front and swap in your USB hub, along with swapping your switch panel as this doesn't have push button start. it looks like it's extendable, but you'd need to ask the seller for sure.

Here is mine and I've added the $14 Amazon cubby holder so you can't see inside the arm rest, fits perfect (not in the picture).









Here was what my listing looked like:









Hope that helps!

Oh word of caution, it did take 35 days to get here to DC


----------



## poady (Dec 16, 2020)

Awesome! That is helpful. Was it difficult to change out the console?


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

poady said:


> Awesome! That is helpful. Was it difficult to change out the console?


About 1h30m, hardest part is just the clips on the switch plate and popping off the connectors. There are visual instructions online, one big thing is they show popping the shifter off from the back and then pulling up, use the trim tools to do the back first, then the front, then pull up.... Also there is a tiny white compression clip you have to push out in the switch plate, that always takes me 10+m

I've done it 4x now, so it's become second nature, but get the instructions.


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

doofoo said:


> Awesome info and it's exactly what I want. Little spendy but honestly worth it IMO for the long drives.
> 
> How was the install? ** Edited, saw the pictures of the console **





poady said:


> Awesome! That is helpful. Was it difficult to change out the console?





Zabes64 said:


> I got mine on eBay, the seller was first-autoteile, they have one up right now, but you'd have to see if you can pull out the plastic cover blocking the USB on the front and swap in your USB hub, along with swapping your switch panel as this doesn't have push button start. it looks like it's extendable, but you'd need to ask the seller for sure.
> 
> Here is mine and I've added the $14 Amazon cubby holder so you can't see inside the arm rest, fits perfect (not in the picture).
> View attachment 56457
> ...


Do you know if that armrest is part #*5TA864207D ICE?*

When I look online the ICE (or titan black leatherette) code doesn't seem to have white stitching. 

Thanks!


----------



## Latwood (6 mo ago)

poady said:


> Any chance I can revive this thread?
> 
> I just purchased a 2020 US Tiguan, and am interested in the multi piece Euro replacement. Just wondering if anyone has thoughts or photos of a completed swap.


I found this item on eBay, ordered but it’s shipping from china. This seems to be the only solution that looks decent without replacing the entire console and arm rest. For $30 I’m going to try and see. I will keep you updated 









Car Armrest Lid Cover Center Console Storage USB Cup Holder Organizer Universal | eBay


However, if the width of the original armrest lid is less than 16cm, this item will. This item is just an amrest lid, the armrest itself is not included. 1x Armrest Lid with leatherette Padding. As a storage box, could storage small things and water cup.



www.ebay.com


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@Latwood , THAT looks like a terrific solution.
Can't wait for feedback when you get it...

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I hated the "thing" I had...

Looked like this but in P-leather...









Amazon.com: Spurtar Auto Center Console Cover (11.8 * 6.3 * 2.9/4.3 in), Armrest Cover, Soft Velvet Memory Foam Car Armrest Cushion with Phone Holder Storage Pockets, Armrest Pillow Fit for Most Cars, Black : Automotive


Buy Spurtar Auto Center Console Cover (11.8 * 6.3 * 2.9/4.3 in), Armrest Cover, Soft Velvet Memory Foam Car Armrest Cushion with Phone Holder Storage Pockets, Armrest Pillow Fit for Most Cars, Black: Armrests - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





I just bought that one you posted....

Damned OCD...lol

Bob.


----------



## RdaEX (6 mo ago)

UGH! 
I just bought a 2019 tonight and THIS needs remedied TOOT SWEET!
That ebay link is out of stock. ugh


----------



## Latwood (6 mo ago)

RdaEX said:


> UGH!
> I just bought a 2019 tonight and THIS needs remedied TOOT SWEET!
> That ebay link is out of stock. ugh





RdaEX said:


> UGH!
> I just bought a 2019 tonight and THIS needs remedied TOOT SWEET!
> That ebay link is out of stock. ugh


I found these alternatives, there are not many out there. But something is better than spending the 800 to replace the entire console and armrest if you’re in a pinch or just cheap like me.

This one is very similar but has a wired dip in it.








1×Car Center Console Slide Armrest Pad Cover Elbow Bracket Cushion USB Charge PU | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1×Car Center Console Slide Armrest Pad Cover Elbow Bracket Cushion USB Charge PU at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





this one seems to just be stand alone and does not slide at all









Car Armrest Heighten Elbow Bracket Cushion Pad Rear Seat Cup Holder Storage Base | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Car Armrest Heighten Elbow Bracket Cushion Pad Rear Seat Cup Holder Storage Base at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Mine arrives today 

Reviews to follow....

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Just received the one @Latwood initially posted....









Car Armrest Lid Cover Center Console Storage USB Cup Holder Organizer Universal | eBay


However, if the width of the original armrest lid is less than 16cm, this item will. This item is just an amrest lid, the armrest itself is not included. 1x Armrest Lid with leatherette Padding. As a storage box, could storage small things and water cup.



www.ebay.com





Fitment is awesome (need to cut the straps a bit) and it is functionally VERY nice.
Someone must be color blind because the USB cable they sent with the unit is WHITE (and NOT removable...well, without CUTTING it [which I did]).
The USB ports look and feel cheap, but I really wasn't thinking about using them anyway (my SEL P has a charging pad, and there are already 2 ports in the back of the console for the rear seat passengers.

For ~$35 I'd say it is WELL worth it.
The one posted with the red stitching looks almost identical (except for the stitching and the slight "hump" at the front of the pad), but I wouldn't pay double for it....

Thanks for posting it @Latwood !!!!

Bob.


----------



## Latwood (6 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> @Latwood , THAT looks like a terrific solution.
> Can't wait for feedback when you get it...
> 
> Bob.


Just got back from vacation and had the eBay arm rest at my door last night!

Here is a video link along with pics, just a rough install, over all impressed for $30. I have to say that the overall build quality is some way cheap but I feel that it will hold up over time as long as it’s not abused much.

Video:




__





iCloud


Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.




share.icloud.com


----------



## Latwood (6 mo ago)

Latwood said:


> Just got back from vacation and had the eBay arm rest at my door last night!
> 
> Here is a video link along with pics, just a rough install, over all impressed for $30. I have to say that the overall build quality is some way cheap but I feel that it will hold up over time as long as it’s not abused much.
> 
> ...


Found it in stock: Ali express 
US $27.99 40％ Off | Car Armrest Pad Interior Central Control Armrests PU Leather Elbow Rest Cushion Storage Bag Universal Vehicle Armrest Mats Goods








27.99US $ 40% OFF|Car Armrest Pad Interior Central Control Armrests Pu Leather Elbow Rest Cushion Storage Bag Universal Vehicle Armrest Mats Goods - Armrests - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------

